# Water Curing?



## tagametHB (Jul 7, 2008)

I just read an article about water curing.  Somehow it seems counter-intuitive to soak weed in water as method of curing.  Anyone have experience with this, good or bad?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Havent tried it yet, but read a couple threads on it, also 1 on sweat cure that was very interesting :farm:*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 8, 2008)

HA! we where all just sitting here talking about that!

we are thinking of taking a few grams of bud and trying this.

we wondered why you would let it dry for 7-10 days then submerse in water for 3 days and then re-dry and place in jar to continue to cure.

why not do the water right after harvest,  then dry, and then jar for cure.?


----------



## Abso (Jul 8, 2008)

Taken from another forum, I don't know if I'm allowed to hot link, so heres the post, .




> As I get closer to a harvest, I have been researching different methods of curing my bud, as I searched the net for info, I came across the subject of water curing. The following is an extract from the now defunct Overgrow site. While, I myself have never cured using this technique, I do plan on trying this out.
> 
> Introduction - What is the water cure? Why would I want to do it?
> The water cure has only recently come to light as a widely accepted form of curing. Water curing uses osmosis to flush out the chemicals, chlorophyl, pesticides, pests, and anything else you would rather not be smoking. The water cure is also very fast (about 7 days) with optimal quality (as compared to 30 days air curing), and as well does not stink like an air cure does. Water-cured buds are also more potent than air-cured (however there is proportional weight loss to potency increase).
> ...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 8, 2008)

very interesting!
anyone out there done this???


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 9, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> very interesting!
> anyone out there done this???



Hey all, I water cured a couple of times with my last 2 harvests....
It does work to a degree.... Your gonna lose alot of mass in your buds, and also water curing not only takes the bad taste away but also that nice sweet smell....You also have to find yourself away to dry your buds again after the cure....I used so many different ways to dry them from a hair dryer to leaving them on top of a lamp to dry them out and everything inbetween.....
I did it cos I was impatient and curious but I wouldnt be bothered doin it again, but if you really wanna know what its like try it with a couple of small buds maybe....
Hope this helps!:hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

im waiting on a few buds to dry out now after soaking for a few days. i'll let yall know how it turns out.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 19, 2008)

do you think that i will have good smoke after drying for a week and then putting them in mason jars for another week or so, cracking it to air out every few hours.  By then do u think it will be properly dried and cured and ready to smoke?  Its bad enough having to wait for it to grow and then wait another month b4 u can smoke!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 19, 2008)

place f*reshly picked* bud under water, being gentle.  let luke cool water soak buds for three days- changing with clean distilled water daily. 3 days total thats it! take out of water and *then* let airdry and cure as usual.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 22, 2008)

anyone know the weight difference between 3 days and 7?


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 23, 2008)

Well done Kludge on givin it a go anyway!
water curing is a good way to test out your smoke before harvest but its not something you would wanna do for all your harvest.....


----------

